# Scioto River Cats?



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi New to this site and finding it great resource already, I live in Columbus and the only big river in the immeadiate area is the Scioto, so i fish it quite frequently. Ive tried as far north as Rt 42 and as far south as 670 and grandveiw ave covering both resivoirs and off of the beaten path spots. I fish almost always from dusk till 2 or 3 am with cutbait and liver, and always from shore. Yet after 2 solid years of twice a week action I still only have 12 cats of any kind on my record out of that river. I always heard stories from my uncles of how they caught tons of big cats but my biggest is 8# and most are barely a pound. I wondered if any one still has luck on this river or is it just not great for cats? I would really like to master this river because as a new father my fishing time has been severly limited this year (not to mention boat fund  ) and any comments or advice would be great. Thanks


----------



## Hummel (Apr 3, 2006)

I have been fishing the scioto for since I was 3 or 4 and now I am 19. I can honestly say it is a fun river to fish. On some days you catch a ton and then another you might not catch any at all, but when they're hitting they hit. Catfish though on the scioto is good. I usually use cut up baits and actually tonight I am using bluegill up near the O'Shay dam(above it). I have caught a 10 pounder in the scioto, but that is the biggest. On average though I am usually catching 3-4 pounders. You just have to find a deep hole in the scioto with coverage in my opinion and have the right bait and you'll catch them..ill post what i catch


----------



## Hummel (Apr 3, 2006)

ended up fishing home road under the bridge last night....caught 1 3 pound channel and had some hits....its just starting to pick up


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey thanks for your response ive been twice since my post and have done about the same i just cant understand where the Big Cats are. I also use bluegill and just havent had a hog yet. Geuss ill just keep trying. do you ever fish at the point up near 42? havent done well up there but with the rivers merging youd think that would be prime.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

If Home Rd is the one that goes by the baitshop at oshay, I caught a flathead there last year right under the bridge. It was during the day on a crankbait or twistertail can't remember. Only about 3 lbs. Good to know they're in Oshay though!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

If you wanna get bigger cats ya need to head south, down by Circleville and further south.The Scioto really gets wide down that way and holds an excellent amount of flatheads and channels. I have never really had good luck north of columbus or in the downtown area for cats. Try using more live bait such as suckers and chubs. Use cutbait such as shad, big shinner, etc. We have caught flatheads over 30 lbs and channels over 15 lbs down that way. A few of the guys one this board have topped 50 lbs in those areas. Its hard to find a good spot but when ya do it will consistantly produce for ya. Good Luck.

Jake


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

try the mouth of darby or big walnut.those have always been good spots for big cats.


----------

